# How's everyones bees doing over this crazy winter?



## psfred

Ten for ten (the tiny swarm died off as expected, only a couple hundred bees at most in August). Up to the last couple days they were all flying, including some drones.

All hives nice and heavy, we will see what happens the next warm day I get to look at them, expect cold weather for a few weeks in Jan. this year.

Peter


----------



## Jmayerl

Both mine died a few weeks ago. Left them 100lbs and they are no more. One give had nice move in so not sure if that's what got them, mites, or not enough honey. Oh well, at least I know now so I can order more for spring.


----------



## Clayton Huestis

As of a week ago, no loses. Going into year 16 TF. Winters not over yet..... small cell.... oh wait doesn't work anyways.


----------



## sqkcrk

Winter only just started. Ask me in two months.


----------



## Phoebee

What sqkcrk said. So far they are all active, but they _shouldn't_ be.

I figure to sit back, watch their weight, and feed if they get hungry. And let them teach me, because this situation is not in my books.

I have an OAV kit on order. If we get another warm spell (likely in our climate), one of the hives that was nearly mite free this August has dropped a handful in the last couple of weeks, and may benefit from a snort.


----------



## jhinshaw

Both my hives are still alive and going strong...which is making me nervous about stores. Pollen has been coming in from what must only be dandelions and possibly the Forsyth that has been blooming a bit. I've been giving them Lauri's sugar patties to try to prevent them from using up their stores/insulation before late Jan/Feb hits but I haven't hefted them in a while so I guess I'll just have to see about that later this week.


----------



## drummerboy

Jmayerl said:


> Both mine died a few weeks ago. Left them 100lbs and they are no more. One give had nice move in so not sure if that's what got them, mites, or not enough honey. Oh well, at least I know now so I can order more for spring.



Sad to hear this, especially since it appears they had plenty of stores. One question; Are you absolutely positive they had a viable queen at the end of Fall? 

Now for a few suggestions; Be sure to get mouse guard on (early is better than too late), we leave our's on all year. Check for mites, don't guess. If you see some 'do' something, regardless of particular beekeeping philosophy. When you checked the 'dead out' colonies was the temp below 32F? "What" condition prompted this winter inspection? Was there a visible cluster near their honey ...or...was the bottom just filled with bees...or...were there just no bees or a lot less than when last inspected...???? .....And...are you certain they were dead....and not just in cluster? 

Green bay has had a warmer than average winter so far , but not warm enough to conduct inspections IMHO. ....just saying and wondering....

(we use a stethoscope for wintertime exams)

OK, ok I guess I had more than 'one' question....but dead bees provide us with the perfect opportunity to conduct an examination to figure out WHY they died. Dead outs s/b completely investigated IMHO... 

Oh, BTW....we've still got 4-5 months of winter left ...so far we can hear them all buzzing with the stethoscope....:thumbsup:


----------



## drummerboy

psfred said:


> Ten for ten (the tiny swarm died off as expected, only a couple hundred bees at most in August). Up to the last couple days they were all flying, including some drones.
> 
> All hives nice and heavy, we will see what happens the next warm day I get to look at them, expect cold weather for a few weeks in Jan. this year.
> 
> Peter


Seeing drones this late, even in IN indicates queen issues IMO


----------



## psfred

Could be, didn't do an inspection because there isn't anything I can do about it this late. Only two hives had significant numbers. Both Italians. 

Hives are heavy, lots of bees and brood in September, lots of feeding to get them up to weight (all new hives this year), so I'm not worried too much. Heavy pollen flow all fall, maybe they thought it was still late summer, eh?

We shall see in March.

Peter


----------



## bbruff22

I'm 5 of 7 thus far and worried. At this point, I'm just hoping to get a couple through.

Brent


----------



## Michbeekeeper

I got some sugar bricks in the hive today. They were very active and not in a cluster. I like this warm weather but I hope my girls make it. This was an almost to string of give going into winter. So food is essential as they were larger than they should have been.


----------



## WWW

I still have all the hives I went into winter with and I am monitoring the weights more closely now, we still have the coldest months ahead of us and I am already looking forward to spring.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Only lost one so far. Expected as it was a small and late swarm. Bees are going through stores like there's no tomorrow because they have been so active for so long. They had plenty of stores going into winter. Supplimental feeding every few weeks. I can't wait for spring. It's a good thing I check the hives and don't "set and forget". I'd hate to see a bunch of deadouts come spring due to starvation as a result of laziness.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

When you guys see that the hives are light what exactly are you feeding? Here it's too cold to feed sugar water. And I have had hives die within inches of filled comb.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Dry sugar mountain camp method.


----------



## Phoebee

Only one hive needs feeding now, and we're using mountain camp for that one. Their quilt box has the screen installed so that it gives the same space as a feeding shim, so there is plenty of room for either a pile of sugar or a sugar brick.

Another hive has a couple of sugar brick frames ready to go on.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Should I be feeding dry sugar instead of sugar bricks?


----------



## WWW

Doesn't matter either one will work fine, some people like the loose sugar because it absorbs some of the hive moisture.


----------



## 1102009

We have no winter.
Bees are active on warmer days. They are in loose clusters. 
All hives are still alive, but I`m not opening so I don`t know the amount of bees. Sound is ok.
The bees on 2 deeps moved up to the stores.
The bees on 1 deep have beespace on top and I think it`s warm enough they are able to move sideways.
They had so much food in October I will take starvation as natural selection if they can reach the stores.
I`m not feeding pollen patties because I don`t want to enforce breeding before a cold spell will come eventually.
Hazel and willow are starting to bloom, so they will have something to forage if they are able to.


----------



## BradC

First year, 2 hives and a nuc. 55 degrees here and they are flying like its spring time. I am still feeding 2-1 once a week when I am able to offset their activity. I did not go into the hives but judging by activity, the queens have decided its warm enough to brood up. I am just wondering if I should move the nuc into full size mediums or wait. We do have a week of sub 50 weather coming up, followed by 50-60 weather with some rain mixed in. I am just hoping to avoid very early swarming. I may go into them next week and see whats what when its in warmer air.


----------



## Frgrasso

Have 6 hives , all were active and packed with bees 
A couple hives were very light when they were heavy
In the late fall. Hope there not raising a lot of brood 
Now , suppose to get lows around 9 here tonight & 
Tommarrow


----------



## jwisnewski

Just waiting for weather to break enough so I can get more feed on them. I know they're going to need it. The last 2 winters here (Illinois) have just about driven me out of beekeeping after almost 30 years in. Everytime I have a chance to put feed on the weather's just to cold to open hives.


----------



## Harley Craig

So far only one loss, they just don't know it yet. I sort of expected it when they swarmed in NOVEMBER queen failed to mate I'm sure of it. I have a couple more I'm suspicious about because they started rearing brood already. One of them quite heavily I pulled honey of the soon to be dead hive and stuck it on the one burning through stores raising brood. if they make it, she'll get pinched this spring, no need for that crap. Most though are just chilling hanging out being conservative with their stores.


----------



## drummerboy

Michbeekeeper said:


> Should I be feeding dry sugar instead of sugar bricks?



If you have any left over honey from last season....We set aside a good portion of our honey (2-4 gal) for each colony going into winter, then we mix up that honey equally with dry sugar, making 'honey' balls or 'honey' patties to place inside and laid right on top of the inner cover.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

I never thought of that. I will have to save some next season. So basically you are making a sugar brick with honey in place of water. LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Joel

We have just arrived in South Carolina Sunday and it is 30F this morning, colder than when we left NY. Roads and bridges washed out here from the rains last month and one of our yards is not accessible. Hives are very strong but have eaten through some stores in the warm fall/winter up north. Going to give everyone 4 lbs of Brood Builder patties Thursday, pat them on the head and head home! Still plenty of winter to go!


----------



## drummerboy

Michbeekeeper said:


> I never thought of that. I will have to save some next season. So basically you are making a sugar brick with honey in place of water. LOVE THIS!!!


Yes, its that simple, and for bees nearing starvation the 'honey' always seems to get them interested in feeding instead of succumbing, something that doesn't always get 'triggered' in their little bee minds when its just dry sugar alone. We seldom have any left in the colonies when Spring arrives....the opposite of when we use dry sugar only.


----------



## vdotmatrix

I did thermal scans yesterday and1,3 and 4 have the cluster in the middle and into the 3rd box....my sugar shim was filled with burr comb that I had to remove the day before and loaded it with fondant....2 and the overwintering NUC have the cluster more at the 1st and 2nd boxes-makes me nervous....I have leftover frames of honey , some partilly capped that I can put on but then I would have to take off and figure out that in the springtime.....I am making more fondant today....COLD has finally arrived here in Northern VA.


----------



## Phoebee

vdotmatrix, my Flir i7 has a menu option to find the maximum temperature in the center area of the image. If that is available on yours (the displays are very similar) it might be better for your cluster-finding efforts than the default "temperature at center point" option.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Glad to see the bees got out yesterday. Snow was covered in poop.


----------



## Colobee

The recent shot of flying weather indicates 20 of 20 made it to the new year. Now for the worst part of winter...


----------



## Stella

I made my first "internal" winter check yesterday. Just a quick peek under the hood. Slid in some sugar patties on top of the frames. All 4 hives are alive. All hives have bees clustered in the center of the top box under the inner cover hole. I thought that was strange. But this entire winter is strange...above normal temps until tonight when we slip back into an arctic blast. Good luck to my bees.


----------



## snapper1d

I looked inside a few today since its a warm day and all is well.They are brooding up early this year so I am keeping plenty 2:1 on top.


----------



## Terry C

Everybody still has plenty of stores , as weighed on the 2nd . Hive three however seems to have a pretty small cluster ... I'm not worried yet , they were out flying along with the rest today .


----------



## Paulemar

I added sugar bricks where needed to 3 of 7 hives. I put the first sugar bricks on in late November to all. All 7 alive so far. December was pretty darn warm & bees seemed to eat the sugar bricks (4 lbs each) because it was there. I fed pollen sub (ultra bee) in outdoor feeders a week or so ago when temperatures were in the high 60's (2 days). I'm pretty sure that some hives have been making brood since warm temps in November. I hope some of that brood emerged & added to the winter bee population. It's been a strange winter & I'm too new at this to deal with this on my own, so I've been following the advice of our club president who has been dealing with bees for over 30 years. His advice has always been spot on. We'll see how they are in early April!


----------



## clyderoad

What winter? all of them look like this: 44*F, calm, sunny


----------



## drummerboy

Stella said:


> I made my first "internal" winter check yesterday. Just a quick peek under the hood. Slid in some sugar patties on top of the frames. All 4 hives are alive. All hives have bees clustered in the center of the top box under the inner cover hole. I thought that was strange. But this entire winter is strange...above normal temps until tonight when we slip back into an arctic blast. Good luck to my bees.


Seeing bees up top this early during a MN winter may spell trouble ahead IMHO, When we see them in the top box it tells us they've reached the 'top' of their stores (bees move upwards throughout winter), and even despite having lots of honey below the cluster and around it, they 'may' not find it. Due diligence is in order, and 'sliding' sugar patties to colonies that are in the top boxes with LOTS of winter ahead of them is good beekeeping, that's for sure. :thumbsup:

In Northern WI, we're finally expecting some more typical temps for a few days (12 below zero tonite) which ought to slow down the feeding our bees have been exercising during this warmer than usual winter, with at least 4-5 months to go before the dandelions bloom. Those of us in the North will have to keep a close eye on our colonies and feed 'Honey or sugar patties' as needed if the mild temps return...or they will starve before the blooming even begins.


Michbeekeeper; so nice to 'see' yellow polka dots in the snow, heh?


----------



## Michbeekeeper

See with mine. Since the beginning they have been in the upper box and maybe the one below. I know for a fact that they aren't in the bottom and that it's still full. The yellow dots are a great sight. They did short flights again today only about 3-4 feet from the hive and back in.


----------



## Vance G

A pretty normal winter here in central Montana. It has been a month since flying days. My nucs were still all alive two weeks ago when I wrapped them and put on MC feed. I checked a few wrapped colonies andeveryone was well fed and fine. I will be putting on pollen patties mid February like normal.


----------



## vdotmatrix

I saw the same thing last year with them hanging out up top...if it isn't terriblly cold out that is probably the warmest part of the hive, in the thermal column. Too bad tou don't have or can rent a thermal camera to see where they cluster at night or when it is really cold.....SUGAR PATTIES/fondant is insurance if you can get some on.....Unless it is truly clustering weather, then I would loose too much sleep other than giving them enough food there's nothing else you can do: REMEMBER: Bees do not FREEZE in winter-They can STARVE.....so keep them fed...is all...it'll be ok! OH BTW, when it is really cold or really windy, I will sometimes slip the IPM board in for a day or 2....but , I also built significant wind screens for them this fall.

HEY how about them Grizzlies!!!! I lived in Missoula for 15 years...bought my Martin Guitar at a guitar shop Great Falls and who other than Eric Ray happened to be in the shop and helped me pick it out!!!


Stella said:


> I made my first "internal" winter check yesterday. Just a quick peek under the hood. Slid in some sugar patties on top of the frames. All 4 hives are alive. All hives have bees clustered in the center of the top box under the inner cover hole. I thought that was strange. But this entire winter is strange...above normal temps until tonight when we slip back into an arctic blast. Good luck to my bees.


----------



## jwcarlson

Got a few cold nights and days coming up. Down to 2 or less tonight. High of 8 tomorrow. Then similar cold for a few days before getting back to mid to upper 20s like it has been. Nice mild winter here. Looks like January will pass relatively uneventfully like December did... Might pay for this in February.


----------



## pink bee man

Good to hear bees still going , been real warm in Ky bees out looking 2 day still . Been watching OB hive I have in house ,queen makes an apreance ever nite to lay at least 5 eggs /just last week seeing pollen dance going on lots of new bees . Out side hives doing well but getting to lite to quick, a little worried ,put 2 winter patties in all be4 what winter really is lol. 4 years bee keeping mentoring as much as possible ,27 hives including 5 on closed in porch love to hear queens trumping ever once in a while lost 5 to wax mouth ,thick as grass around here! Pink b man


----------



## psfred

Saw some bees hauling out dead ones on one hive yesterday afternoon in spite of the rain. All inside and clustered today, it's 18 degrees with a 15-20 mph wind blowing with some snow.

I'm not opening them up to see, though....

Looks like a couple weeks of real winter for us, then another cold snap in Feb before it really warms up.

Peter


----------



## Jmayerl

drummerboy said:


> Sad to hear this, especially since it appears they had plenty of stores. One question; Are you absolutely positive they had a viable queen at the end of Fall?
> 
> Now for a few suggestions; Be sure to get mouse guard on (early is better than too late), we leave our's on all year. Check for mites, don't guess. If you see some 'do' something, regardless of particular beekeeping philosophy. When you checked the 'dead out' colonies was the temp below 32F? "What" condition prompted this winter inspection? Was there a visible cluster near their honey ...or...was the bottom just filled with bees...or...were there just no bees or a lot less than when last inspected...???? .....And...are you certain they were dead....and not just in cluster?
> 
> Green bay has had a warmer than average winter so far , but not warm enough to conduct inspections IMHO. ....just saying and wondering....
> 
> (we use a stethoscope for wintertime exams)
> 
> OK, ok I guess I had more than 'one' question....but dead bees provide us with the perfect opportunity to conduct an examination to figure out WHY they died. Dead outs s/b completely investigated IMHO...
> 
> Oh, BTW....we've still got 4-5 months of winter left ...so far we can hear them all buzzing with the stethoscope....:thumbsup:


Positive in the queen as she was new this summer and doing great in sept.
A small baseball size cluster was in the middle with majority of all bees dead in bottom.
I did 3 OAV treatments in early fall, had 50 mites on sticky board 1 day after first treatment.
I did a "winter inspection" because the temps have been in the 40's-50's all nov and dec. I did this check about a week before Christmas and it was 45 degrees out


----------



## drummerboy

That's pretty small for a northern colony to be expected to survive IMO. They need numbers to keep the cluster warm enough to keep the queen active and perhaps a tiny patch of brood.

That seems like an awful lot of mites (we don't treat and have never seen that many during any inspections)

How many bees would you estimate in September? Even if they were Russians, a 'small' baseball sized colony is really small. How far from honey stores were they? Can you reasonably say they died from mites, being too small in number to gather feed effectively without jeopardizing queen and/or brood...or some other reason...or a combination. 

Sorry for the third degree...but dead outs really suck....and its just in my nature to question when I don't understand WHY.....


----------



## Stella

vdotmatrix said:


> I saw the same thing last year with them hanging out up top...if it isn't terriblly cold out that is probably the warmest part of the hive, in the thermal column. Too bad tou don't have or can rent a thermal camera to see where they cluster at night or when it is really cold.....SUGAR PATTIES/fondant is insurance if you can get some on.....Unless it is truly clustering weather, then I would loose too much sleep other than giving them enough food there's nothing else you can do: REMEMBER: Bees do not FREEZE in winter-They can STARVE.....so keep them fed...is all...it'll be ok


It was also my assumption that the warmish weather was playing a part since all 4 clusters were in the exact same area. Thanks. Now that our high is 2 I expect that will change. I will check the sugar patties when we warm back up to see if and how much they took.

I don't fret about the bees over winter. I do the best I can pre winter to get them set up to succeed and survive. I slide in sugar patties as extra prevention. If they make it, they make it. If they dont, they don't. Somethings are not in my control. Bees have taught me that.


----------



## Jmayerl

drummerboy said:


> That's pretty small for a northern colony to be expected to survive IMO. They need numbers to keep the cluster warm enough to keep the queen active and perhaps a tiny patch of brood.
> 
> That seems like an awful lot of mites (we don't treat and have never seen that many during any inspections)
> 
> How many bees would you estimate in September? Even if they were Russians, a 'small' baseball sized colony is really small. How far from honey stores were they? Can you reasonably say they died from mites, being too small in number to gather feed effectively without jeopardizing queen and/or brood...or some other reason...or a combination.
> 
> Sorry for the third degree...but dead outs really suck....and its just in my nature to question when I don't understand WHY.....


There was no honey left. There were 2 full deeps of bees in October, in dec there was a dead baseball size cluster in addition to 2 inches deep of dead bees in the bottom, maybe 50,000??


----------



## drummerboy

Jmayerl said:


> There was no honey left. There were 2 full deeps of bees in October, in dec there was a dead baseball size cluster in addition to 2 inches deep of dead bees in the bottom, maybe 50,000??


Oh...well that explains quite a lot then. Too bad, I hate hearing these stories when they're unnecessary.

They obviously starved to death due to over consumption of stores during the mild winter with nothing to supplement. If they were Italians, they likely were raising brood as well which contributed to their demise....at least until any remaining brood was cannibalized. This is more common than we know.

The lesson here is that bees will eat more when its warm than when its cold....its why we Northern beeks should hope that when winter comes...it really comes. Just saying....

It doesn't take a colony of any substantial size to be 'fooled' by above average temps, consume its stores and succumb to a slow death due to starvation....if the BEEK is not keeping an eye out for just such an issue during uncommon weather. 

We're all here to learn, right? This is one learned .


----------



## Nardi

I had a chance to add sugar cakes to my 10 hives on 1/8. Temp was @ 40f, sunny, with bees flying from all hives. I was surprised to see a few drones going in & out of one hive. Weather is expected to cool down this week. It's nice to know they're still alive, after a big loss last winter.


----------



## Fishmaster50

Checked on my one hive and still alive. Was glad. Getting cold this week. Hoping they make it.


----------



## drummerboy

17 below zero here this AM. All of our colonies had some frost at their top entrances yesterday.


----------



## AdamBeal

Hives still alive here in TN it has gotten pretty cold the last week or so was about 15 here this morning finally killing off the grass. My maple trees started budding and a couple bloomed a bit in late December I am sure the hard freezes are going to kill off those buds I am just hoping they still come back and bloom again in late Feb - March when they should be blooming. From reading online it is will cause the trees stress to have to re-bud like that but they usually do it apparently. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

My night ritual it to come home from work and listen to the hive. I put my ear right up to the sugar board hole and hear the buzz. Not that I can prevent anything if I don't hear anything but at least I will know when it happens. They have moved down out of view now so I hope where ever they are there is stores. I reloaded the sugar board with bricks on the 8th or 9th as well as much as I could get that is. I didn't want to disturb them where they were so there is a hole there. but I got in maybe around another 10lbs. I have a premade pollen patty in the freezer ready to go. 

Thoughts as to when pollen should go on? Mid to late Feb.?


----------



## jwcarlson

Michbeekeeper said:


> Thoughts as to when pollen should go on? Mid to late Feb.?


I did mine somewhere around the 10th of March last year. I will be doing it a bit earlier (weather dependent) this year. I don't want them going too crazy before March. Maybe get them going a little sooner, but my main goal is to make sure that a 3-4 day long cold snap or rainy period doesn't cause the queen to stop laying because pollen runs low. I'll probably put a couple pounds (maybe three) of sub on my big colonies in early March, I don't want to be worried about needing to go back in too often in case they run out. I want them strong, but I'm not pollinating almonds or making "grade" for any sort of contract... so I don't need to be artificially causing massive brooding up in January or February, just want to nudge them along a little bit and even out the on/off nature of the early pollen flow in this climate.


----------



## ShiftyCrow

I'm down to one very tiny hive. Lost one because we didn't treat for varroa soon enough (this is my first year at this and I'm still getting the hang of things) and another very small hive to robbing. I don't know if it's because development in the area or the weather, but robbing has been relentless since November. Even a top feeder is driving them mental. Mexican clover blooming everywhere but nope, they need to harass my last nuc down to its last drop of honey.


----------



## drummerboy

ShiftyCrow said:


> I'm down to one very tiny hive. Lost one because we didn't treat for varroa soon enough (this is my first year at this and I'm still getting the hang of things) and another very small hive to robbing. I don't know if it's because development in the area or the weather, but robbing has been relentless since November. Even a top feeder is driving them mental. Mexican clover blooming everywhere but nope, they need to harass my last nuc down to its last drop of honey.


This clearly examples the regional differences of beekeeping  

Snow is covering all bottom entrances, frost is forming at the top (good sign). 

There hasn't been a 'bloom' in several months and won't be until April. The deepest we can check into any colony is the 'honey patties' (an equal mix of honey and dry sugar) we place 'above' the inner covers. 

Its been said that bees won't break cluster when temps are below 50F, but when its 32 and sunny the snow is littered w/ yellow and brown polka dots in front, telling us they're still alive. 

Otherwise...on those 'freezing' and windless days (talkin' bout below zero now), when opening the hive is out of the question, we use a stethoscope for 'catching a buzzzz' from each one....hoping for the best.

We usually start dreaming of dandelions around this time of year. LOCAL BEES RULE!!!


----------



## snapper1d

On warm winters here I have seen the red maples start blooming in mid January but this year even though it been a mild winter they show no signs of even getting ready.I guess we still have a lot more cold coming!


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Today in michigan is 41 with a little rain. Bees aremaking polka dots in the fresh snow from earilier this week. Took a peek inside real quick and snapped some pics. As you can see there are bees towads the back that were left to die. The live ones are eating on the sugar brick up front. The size of the cluster that I can see scares me. To me it's not very big but I'm not sure how large it extends into the hive body.

These are the bees that are dead:









This is the live cluster:


----------



## jwcarlson

There are probably many more bees on the underside that you can't see. Down between the frames.


----------



## drummerboy

Very nice....we're supposed to reach 22 below zero (F) tonite....its coming your way.....Michkeeper


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Man I hope we dont get that low. I can't stand anything under 50 as it is now.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Just made some small emergency bricks up. Today the girls were our flying again. I took a peak and seen that they are out of sugar where the cluster sits all the time. Hopefully running the dehumidifier overnight dries these bricks out so they can go in tomorrow on top of the cluster


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Bees are out and really out. Got an opportunity to slip another brick on top of the cluster.


----------



## cheryl1

10 out of 10 flying today.


----------



## BradC

Fairly busy today. Looked like it was spring for about 3 hours


----------



## northernpike

Checked mine yesterday 3 of 5 still moving hope they make it to spring


----------



## timgoodin

Michbeekeeper said:


> Just made some small emergency bricks up. Today the girls were our flying again. I took a peak and seen that they are out of sugar where the cluster sits all the time. Hopefully running the dehumidifier overnight dries these bricks out so they can go in tomorrow on top of the cluster


Nice looking bricks, what did you mold them in? I used muffin tins for bricks for my nucs. The little block fits perfectly where the feeder jar normally sets then put a telescopic cover over the feeder migratory cover but these little bricks I make are too tall for topbars of a 10 frame hive. I need to make them more in the shape your are using.

Tim


----------



## Michbeekeeper

I just used a small ziplock container


----------



## Phoebee

Pretty well, except for one hive that is either dead or nearly so.

Today we still had about a foot of snow on the ground, but the temps were up in the 55-60 F range. The hives area all elevated an the entrances were clear of snow. There were dead bees on the snow but we didn't notice any stains, so they must have been getting out regularly for cleansing. The two strongest hives had used 5 pounds over about a month. One of the nucs had used about that over 6 weeks. I did not weigh the last nuc, but did open it to inspect the top stores. I pulled two empty frames and replaced them with sugar brick frames. The other hives still have abundant stores according to the scales.

Even the suspected deadout had used some stores and had a trickle of traffic at the entrance. I won't know until spring if they're actually hanging on or if the others are just helping themselves. I've never seen a robbing frenzy at that hive, but could have missed it. 

The hives are at our mountain place. When I got there I fired up the tractor to clear the driveway. They thought that was fascinating.


----------



## drummerboy

Well, we hit 40 yesterday. Poo explosions in the snow were evident. 2 colonies (so far) did not survive....no poo, no flying. Haven't had time to check on the Russians yet, they're on the other side of the County.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Man last night was a cold one. This weekend is going to be even worse with a low Friday night of -11F. I listened to the bees last night and they were just a buzzing. I hope they are ready for this. I know I'm not


----------



## Frgrasso

Michbeekeeper said:


> Man last night was a cold one. This weekend is going to be even worse with a low Friday night of -11F. I listened to the bees last night and they were just a buzzing. I hope they are ready for this. I know I'm not


Same here , all hives made it this far 
And I know there's brood now in most 
Of my hives , will know next week when 
It hits 40+ degrees again


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Frgrasso said:


> Same here , all hives made it this far
> And I know there's brood now in most
> Of my hives , will know next week when
> It hits 40+ degrees again


I'm sort of new to this but how can you tell there's brood. Can you do his without opening it up?


----------



## Stella

I was in southern CA last week. There were honeybees everywhere! Palos Verdes coast, Hermosa Beach, Santa Monica....some landed on me and some flew over and sat with me in the sand when I was at the beach. And now I'm back in this cold stinking frozen tundra and my poor MN bee friends are still in cluster waiting for a break. What a bummer. Why do I live here.


----------



## Frgrasso

Michbeekeeper said:


> I'm sort of new to this but how can you tell there's brood. Can you do his without opening it up?


We had a 62 degree day a week or so 
Again and I went into a couple hives 
That were very busy & there was capped
Brood , we had a mild winter here and 
My 3 deep hive is jamb packed with bees
Already


----------



## jwcarlson

All of mine are alive and well. I am ready for spring. Once I get the rest of the boxes built. And frames assembled.


----------



## cheryl1

Still good so far. I'm looking at a week of temps in the teens and then hitting 50 next weekend. Can't wait to see them flying again


----------



## Terry C

I've lost one colony , but I'm not that surprised , they were down on numbers a few weeks ago , and have been getting robbed . Not the frenzied everybody trying to get in robbing , more like a steady low level stealth robbing . At least this year I've got resources to come back . If this had happened last year with only one colony I'd have been much worse off . Cause still to be determined ... maybe today , it's supposed to be pretty warm and I'm feeling better (nasty cold) .


----------



## greezykid

Yesterday in Ocala fl it was 29 in the morning but 80 by 1 O'clock,Newbies were flying yesterday like it was summer.If I master putting pictures on I will post.


----------



## JWChesnut

I supered a second box this week to capture the Eucalyptus flow.
In back of a solid week of 80F weather, I organized two queenless cell builder stacks, and I grafted my first set of cells into the stacks.
Pulled the larvae to graft from the selected boomers, and I checkboarded the brood in these main production hives. 
I broke the 2 and 3-up overwinter nucs down to full sized boxes, so I have a full complement of five frame boxes ready for mating cells.
Put drone frame into the mating yard apiary hives, so I will have an army of daddies when the grafts begin to fly.
Sterilized the frame feeders. These were used in the fall, but have been mouldering since early January. They will go into the mating nucs (5 fr. boxes with a double frame feeder).


----------



## gravelroad

I had a neighbor burn some brush and that took out 50 acres of my honeysuckle, goldenrod, and aster right after I pulled the last round of honey. Winter stores are low, but so far everything looks ok. I have mixed up a huge amount of sugar and looks like I will have a couple warmish mornings next week to add spacers and sugar to 300 hives. I'm hoping to only having to feed once till spring, but only time will tell. 

I have the great weather of 8*F nights and the next week of 60* days.

I have done a couple of open feedings, but hate doing them.


----------



## greezykid

80 degrees in Ocala fl again this afternoon.Went in for inspection and lucky me, this hive is packed with brood.


----------



## CW Finnerty

A friend of mine lost 2 out of 3 hives.  Those two were small ones though


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Lost only three so far. Today though it's only 2 degrees out. Remember most bees starve out in the month of March than any other month, if they make it to March that is. Check the stores and supplimental feed if needed.


----------



## Matt903

To the guy whose neighbor burnt the fifty acres, Unless he sprays in the spring, it will all come back stronger than ever. The ash will actually act like a fertilizer. Sorry off topic. My bees are doing well, lost some nucs that were small going into winter.


----------



## gravelroad

Matt903
I know it will come back stronger next year, but it took out a good chunk of my fall flow so now i'm going have to feed $$$.


----------



## ralittlefield

Looked at them a week ago, and at that point all 15 were still alive. A couple were light, but I have some sugar on top of them. Hoping for the best. I have 3 packages on order, looks like that may be more than enough to replace losses.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

It's going to warm up this Friday to near 50!!!! I'm hoping that allows me to get some food one top of them. They have some but stick to eating from only one location (right in front of the candy board entrance hole).


----------



## Stella

Finally a break in the cold weather. I slipped in some candy this morning. The sun came out this afternoon and the bees are cleansing! Go bees!


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Well holy cow!!! Yesterday into this morning was nuts. We recieved over 11 inches of snow in about 15 hours. The bees are hanging on. I had to pull the snow away from the bottom entrance this morning. The top candy board hole was also slightly blocked from all the blowing but all is now good. I listened and they as still in there, sounds like they have moved back to the front now closer to the hole.


----------



## jlaudiofan

1/1 still going. Bringing in yellow and bright orange-red pollen. Yellow is probably creosote, not sure about the orangeish color. Desert Mallow maybe? High's in the 80's past 2 weeks.


----------



## ralittlefield

Took a peak at mine today. All 15 are doing well. I am in hope of 100% survival rate this winter!


----------



## JConnolly

All of mine came through and they are booming. 

I decided to put quilt boxes on my hives this winter for condensation control. I think it was enjambres (sorry if I got that wrong) that said last year that he/she has had zero losses since using quilt boxes, so I built some and gave it a try. One year is not a trend, but I am going to do it again.


----------



## enjambres

Yes, that was probably me. I've had quilt boxes on all of my colonies, every winter since I started in 2013. And I have never lost a colony. 

I've also put them on friends' hives, and their colonies are surviving, too, when they hadn't in the past. (In fairness, I should point out that I also persuaded them to treat for varroa.)

Three years, in three locations, don't prove that QBs work. But in terms of hive-winters without losses that's: three (all mine) in 2013/2014; plus six in 2014-2015 (my four plus one each for two friends); plus eleven in 2015-through to today (eight of mine, one of my mentee's and two for my friend). That adds up to 20 colonies surviving a winter without a single loss in the group. And unlike the current winter, the first two were doozies.

And all of mine have survived three consecutive winters without a loss, and two of my three original queens are alive in their colonies. The third one was superceded late last summer, but her colony is wintering snuggled up in an insulated nuc, under a QB.

Of my friends' colonies that I made QBs for in 2014-2015, both of those colonies are also alive (and under QBs) this winter; one friend's colony was sold to my mentee last summer after it swarmed. But I retrieved the swarm so I have the queen from that colony in my own apiary enjoying her second winter under one of my QBs. 

I wouldn't consider wintering without one for every colony.

Enj.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

I have to agree. I have a box with cedar chips the first time I have or my brother has ever thought of doing it. So far so good (knock on wood). I honestly thought our issue was simply cold snaps as that's how it appeared to us. Nice warm day(s) and even week around the beginning of March and then overnight snap below freezing. When we inspected the bees were scattered all around the hive frozen in time. I now realize that this isn't the exact case. It was a combination of lack of immediate food stores next to the cluster and freezing due to condensation. Though my brother doesn't want to admit it I'm hoping with my hives success I will get him to cave and install some along with candy boards.

Yesterday was another warm day approaching mid 50s. They were out like crazy and just enough fo me to slip another small brick on top. Though once again this week we are expected to get hit with another large snow storm. Mother Nature just wont give up!!!


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

So far, so good here. 100% survival, even the one that I was pretty sure wasn't going to make it (two dinks combined some time in Dec.).

Someone mentioned bees at the top- mine are usually that way, I shine a flashlight in the top hole to check them.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

BadBeeKeeper said:


> So far, so good here. 100% survival, even the one that I was pretty sure wasn't going to make it (two dinks combined some time in Dec.).
> 
> Someone mentioned bees at the top- mine are usually that way, I shine a flashlight in the top hole to check them.


That wa me. It works out great I go out at dusk and shine in the candy board hole and can see the top of the cluster. I wonder if the bottom is full of honey yet. This was a huge hive and would not compress any smaller than 3 deeps.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Michbeekeeper said:


> This was a huge hive and would not compress any smaller than 3 deeps.


Ya, I got a double-deep of Italians that was overflowing, couldn't get them back together without killing a bunch at last inspection in the fall. If I had known how much of a hassle it would be, I might have just left the FA pads in there. Maybe I'll put a 3rd deep on this tear and run it as a triple...or not...I think I might want to propagate them some anyway, split them off and raise some queens to [hopefully] mate with the Carnis and VSH hybrids. They got hit hard with Nosema last Winter but thrived in spite of it.

I don't expect that I'll ever be doing AI so all of my breeding experiments are solely focused on introducing queens and letting the mating chips fall where they may. I can't control where they go and whose drones they mate with. Previously I thought there weren't any other beekeepers in range, so it would only be my drones, but enquiries over last summer turned up the fact that there *are* several other keepers who have hives that are potentially in range.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Will it's finally here guys!!!! This week it going to be great! The bees were out today and the rest of the week it going to be 50-60 every day. Should I feed liquid if it's warm enough for 5 days or so? They still have candy left in teh board so I guess I'm unsure.

Also should I treat tomorrow with OA vapor? I did two treatments in October and November.


----------



## vdotmatrix

All 5 hives have made it and are just exploding. I am going in tomorrow to see what's happening in side.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Well they are looking strong. I couldn't move the fames to see if she has started laying but they are bringing in the first pollen of the season today!!!!


----------



## Michbeekeeper

How about this weather?!? Knock on wood I hope we are going to keep it this way and let them build up.


----------



## drummerboy

Cold Front is on its way....its still mid March....we can get snow and freezing temps into May....

Our survivors are doing GREAT right now....but 'this time of year' we tend to act like expectant parents while waiting for the dandelions to bloom....that's the 'all clear' signal we're waiting for....and its still a month away for us and our bees.


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Well today was CRAZY WARM. Almost 70F!!!! This is the point every year where my bees tend to bite it. Today was way warm enough to check the hive. Going into winter this hive was the crazy populated one that I couldn't compress more than 4 deeps (lesson learned about NEEDING to split). Today I looked that of course there were quite a few dead. The bees have always went to the top supper and have been there all winter. Today I took and put them back to the bottom and took two deeps off there were still full of honey. I left one extra deep on which I placed empty frames in along with some full of honey on both sides and a few with pollen. I also took off what was left of the candy board. Which wasn't much but maybe a pound of uneaten sugar that was covered in bee poo from them using the top hole as their main entrance. I placed an empty medium on in which the in hive feeder was placed. I put on a 1:1 with honey B healthy but pulled the main storage tank as it started to leak through the hive. I did leave the base with maybe a cup of sugar water in it. Then sealed then back up with their moisture quilt and insulated ventilation inner cover. 

Did I do ok? Looking for advice. Night here are still going to be going down to freezing. But days all week are going to be ~50-60. 

I also looked for eggs while in the hive and didn't see them or her with has me concerned. The population of the hive to me seems quite low. There are only 4 fames double sided coved in bees plus whatever was our foraging today. This really concerns me as the population going into winter was crazy high. If someone would comment on to what normal population levels this time of year are I would appreciate it!


----------



## Bob J

9 colonies went into winter here and so far they are all fine.... So far so good but we haven't seen the dandelion bloom yet so it's still too early to declare victory...


----------



## Michbeekeeper

I'm so upset. I just check the bees today and I'm 99% sure the queen is dead and gone. I check three weeks ago and didn't see her or any eggs. Today still didn't see her and still didn't see any eggs and no capped brood. The workers (who's left) are still bringing in pollen and the springs first necture. I also seen the start of two queen cells. I'm so sad that I failed. How is it possible to over winter the bees but no queen. I'm going to really look hard on saturday and hopefully see some eggs. atleast in the queen cell I would be happier.


----------



## BigBlackBirds

Michbeekeeper said:


> I'm so upset. I just check the bees today and I'm 99% sure the queen is dead and gone. I check three weeks ago and didn't see her or any eggs. Today still didn't see her and still didn't see any eggs and no capped brood. The workers (who's left) are still bringing in pollen and the springs first necture. I also seen the start of two queen cells. I'm so sad that I failed. How is it possible to over winter the bees but no queen. I'm going to really look hard on saturday and hopefully see some eggs. atleast in the queen cell I would be happier.


Common for queens to fail this time of year. And common for big populations to have dwindled to a few frames especially if there's a mite load going into winter. I've only taken a peek at mine. Same day as you back about three weeks ago when we had that warm weekend. They were on 4-8 frames with lots of capped and open brood including drone. I saw that they pulled a lot of brood out in the last 15-17 days of snow and twenty degree days but there should still be capped brood and some eggs/larvae in there unless they have zero stores


----------



## drummerboy

Michbeekeeper said:


> I'm so upset. I just check the bees today and I'm 99% sure the queen is dead and gone. I check three weeks ago and didn't see her or any eggs. Today still didn't see her and still didn't see any eggs and no capped brood. The workers (who's left) are still bringing in pollen and the springs first necture. I also seen the start of two queen cells. I'm so sad that I failed. How is it possible to over winter the bees but no queen. I'm going to really look hard on saturday and hopefully see some eggs. atleast in the queen cell I would be happier.


Its actually common to loose queens just as winter ends and before a major flow has begun....we must be diligent beekeepers this time of year....

Did they have any stores left....Have you been feeding? Three weeks is an awful 'long' time for bees to bee without a queen....or the resources to produce one. Has it even been warm enough for drones to be around yet? 

Lots of questions/reasons to consider......

So, after this experience now you know that if you don't see a queen or eggs, its time to get a new one, right?....DON'T Wait....they're plentiful from Spring through Fall (I've been getting ads for them since January). 

Beekeeping is a learning process with a very steep curve....the learning never ends......celebrate the successes....learn from the mistakes. 

Remember; Mistakes are just disguised lessons....


----------



## Michbeekeeper

drummerboy said:


> Its actually common to loose queens just as winter ends and before a major flow has begun....we must be diligent beekeepers this time of year....
> 
> Did they have any stores left....Have you been feeding? Three weeks is an awful 'long' time for bees to bee without a queen....or the resources to produce one. Has it even been warm enough for drones to be around yet?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They have tons of food left!!! They have two 95% full deeps plus about 50% of the one they are in. I did start three weeks ago when it was warm enough to. As I wanted to get some honey B healthy in them to boost them for the spring. Three weeks ago it was 70 out then we dropped to 32 or below and go a few more measurable snow storms. Why do you think it's been a long time to have a queen. Wouldn't the bees kind of do there own thing and keep on living until they slowly die off? Also just a question but how would I have known to get another one and when do you get them and install them? It's freezing cold here and I was told not to open the hive and destroy the networks they created until it was warm.
> 
> Like I said I will take a real hard look on Saturday and see what I can find. Would they make queen cells if they had nothing to put in them? Seems a little odd to me. One would think that they would make them in the spring as a precaution in case something happened. I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## drummerboy

Michbeekeeper said:


> drummerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually common to loose queens just as winter ends and before a major flow has begun....we must be diligent beekeepers this time of year....
> 
> Did they have any stores left....Have you been feeding? Three weeks is an awful 'long' time for bees to bee without a queen....or the resources to produce one. Has it even been warm enough for drones to be around yet?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They have tons of food left!!! They have two 95% full deeps plus about 50% of the one they are in. I did start three weeks ago when it was warm enough to. As I wanted to get some honey B healthy in them to boost them for the spring. Three weeks ago it was 70 out then we dropped to 32 or below and go a few more measurable snow storms. Why do you think it's been a long time to have a queen. Wouldn't the bees kind of do there own thing and keep on living until they slowly die off? Also just a question but how would I have known to get another one and when do you get them and install them? It's freezing cold here and I was told not to open the hive and destroy the networks they created until it was warm.
> 
> Like I said I will take a real hard look on Saturday and see what I can find. Would they make queen cells if they had nothing to put in them? Seems a little odd to me. One would think that they would make them in the spring as a precaution in case something happened. I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Even a 'well fed' colony will soon perish without a queen...especially when lacking the resources to produce another one (no drones, pollen or nectar) and will eventually die. To simply allow a colony to 'slowly die off' in such a manner is horrible IMO.
> 
> Three weeks ago, when it was first discovered they were queenless (no eggs), that would have been the time to place a new one in there by purchasing one....or...if you had couple NUC's on hand you could have combined them with similar results....a 'living' colony of bees ready for Springs arrival....
> 
> Two more questions; Three weeks ago when discovering no eggs were present, were there any patches of brood? If not, it is quite likely that those poor bees had been queenless for quite a while only to finally succumb with Winter's return after a short, but typical warm up and a plunging of temps.
> 
> Have you 'seen' any drones yet? Queens need resources, warm temps and Drones to lay eggs. I'm quite a bit North of you but am still a week or more away from the 'average' first sitings of Drones...just wondering....
Click to expand...


----------



## BigBlackBirds

drummerboy said:


> Michbeekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a 'well fed' colony will soon perish without a queen...especially when lacking the resources to produce another one (no drones, pollen or nectar) and will eventually die. To simply allow a colony to 'slowly die off' in such a manner is horrible IMO.
> 
> Three weeks ago, when it was first discovered they were queenless (no eggs), that would have been the time to place a new one in there by purchasing one....or...if you had couple NUC's on hand you could have combined them with similar results....a 'living' colony of bees ready for Springs arrival....
> 
> Two more questions; Three weeks ago when discovering no eggs were present, were there any patches of brood? If not, it is quite likely that those poor bees had been queenless for quite a while only to finally succumb with Winter's return after a short, but typical warm up and a plunging of temps.
> 
> Have you 'seen' any drones yet? Queens need resources, warm temps and Drones to lay eggs. I'm quite a bit North of you but am still a week or more away from the 'average' first sitings of Drones...just wondering....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, drones are here. Still some capped drone, way less than three weeks ago but that's what twenty degree weather does. Quite number of young drones flying today. Probably two weeks ahead of schedule for even early spring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michbeekeeper

Ok I'm confused as heck. I down sized them into one deep as they didn't need to. I noticed that they seem to be really protective of a certain area. I gently moved them with my finger and seemed to notice eggs. I still can't find her and I don't think it's a laying worker as the were at the bottom of the cell just a little off center. Also the queen cup is fully capped now.


----------



## drummerboy

We made splits/Nucs out of our winter survivors today.....All those with parent queens got at least one additional honey super (Dandelions/apples/cherries etc. are in full bloom and the Spring flow is amazing this year)......We decided to just let the splits raise their own queens after seeing that the prices have risen substantially since the last time we had to to buy queens....

We may have to start selling them if they continue to increase in value......

I was told long ago that the only experts are the bees.....generally by Beeks who had been keeping them for fifty plus years....

Wishing everyone GOOD LUCK and a bountiful Honey year.....I'll probably be around...but not so much until Fall....


----------

